# ياتري  دا من حقك ايها الشاب ؟!!



## +Nevena+ (29 أغسطس 2008)

*ياتري دا من حقك ايها الشاب ؟!!*


*ان تطلب من خطيبتك ان تغير شئ ما في شكلها*
*دا امثله حقيقيه من واقع الحياه*

*1- شاب خطب فتاه وبعد فتره ما وقبل الجواز بفتره بسيطه*
*طلب منها ان تعمل عمليه في عينها بدل ما هي لبسه نظاره وتلبس عدسات لصقه*
*وايطا ان تعمل عمليه تجميل لاسنانها *
*طب يا سيدي ما انت شوفتها قبل الخطوبه ووافقت عليها كدا*
*يبقي ليه تطلب منها كل دا وليه وافقت عليها من الاول لو انت مش مقتنع بيها وبشكلها .*


*2- شاب اخر خطب فتاه نحيفه بعض الشئ يطلب منها عمل اي شئ لكي تسمن *
*يا ابن الناس ما انت اخدتها علي الحال دا من الاول يبقي ليه تطلبها بشئ مش بايدها تنفذه .*


*3- وغيرهم مما يتدخلون في شئون افتاه الخاصه مثل لون الشعر واللبس اختار الميك اب حتي الاظافر بيتدخل فيها طويله او قصيره*



*معقول فكر الشباب وصل للمرحله دي*
*بجد حاجه تحزن جدا*


*وهاستني رايكم طبعاً*​


----------



## kalimooo (29 أغسطس 2008)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> *ياتري دا من حقك ايها الشاب ؟!!*
> 
> 
> *ان تطلب من خطيبتك ان تغير شئ ما في شكلها*
> ...




ما معوش حق ابدا"


































لازم يديها قلم على طول




























هههههههههههههههههه
ما تزعليش انا بهزر

معاك حق ده خطيب 
ولا ديكتاتور
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح

​


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 أغسطس 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> ما معوش حق ابدا"
> 
> لازم يديها قلم على طول​
> هههههههههههههههههه
> ...


 

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*بقي كدا يا كليم عايزه يديها قلم علي طول*
*ماشي يا مان*
*طبعا مين يشهد*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*وميرسي علي مشاركتك ومرورك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 أغسطس 2008)

*انا شايف ان اللي بيطلب من خطيبته كده بيكون انسان هايف جدااا


لانه هيتجوزها مش هيتحكم فيها 


ولازم طبعا ياخد رايها الاول وهي توافق لو تقدر او مش توافق


مرسي نوووفا علي موضوعك الجميل ​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 أغسطس 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *انا شايف ان اللي بيطلب من خطيبته كده بيكون انسان هايف جدااا​*
> 
> 
> *لانه هيتجوزها مش هيتحكم فيها *​
> ...


 

*الاجمل هو ردك الروعه يا مايكل بجد*
*ربنا يباركك وميرسي علي مرورك العطر*
*نورت اخي الغالي*​


----------



## just member (29 أغسطس 2008)

*iههههههههههههههههه*
*لا حاجة تضحك*
*مش تحزن مثل ما حاكيتى يا فينا*
*بس صدقينى مش بيحصل كدة منى خالص*
*ولا بحاول اغير فيها *
*انا حبتها كدة وعايزها كدة وهفضل طول عمرى احبها وهى كدة *
*مافيش اى تغيير عايزة فيها خالص*
*لأن كل حاجة فيها  مثل ماتمنتها وجميلة بطبيعتها*
*شكرا للموضوع دة *
*وصدقينى انا معرفش فعلا ان كان فى امثلة للسباب دى ولا لا*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 أغسطس 2008)

come with me قال:


> *iههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *لا حاجة تضحك*
> *مش تحزن مثل ما حاكيتى يا فينا*
> ...


 

*ميرسي يا جوجو علي مشاركتك *
*وطبعا الحب الحقيقي بيقي حب الروح اكتر مش الشكل وبس*
*بس صدقني في شباب كدا للاسف موجودين بفكر مختلف*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## mero_engel (30 أغسطس 2008)

*اساسا بيقي الحب مبني علي اهتمامه بالمظهر فقط *
*وانه هغيرها واخليها تعمل كذا كذا وكذا*
*فعلا عقول فاضيه *
*ربنا يرحم ويهدي*
*ميرسي يا نيفو علي الموضوع الجميل*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 أغسطس 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *اساسا بيقي الحب مبني علي اهتمامه بالمظهر فقط *
> 
> *وانه هغيرها واخليها تعمل كذا كذا وكذا*
> *فعلا عقول فاضيه *
> ...


 

*كلامك مظبوط يا ميرو *
*فعلا بيقي الارتباط مبني علي اهتمامه بالشكل الخارجي بس*

*بس نعمل ايه دي افكار موجوده للاسف لحد دلوقتي في بعض الشباب*
*ميرسي يا حبيبتي علي مشاركتك الجميله *
*وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## veronika (30 أغسطس 2008)

*انا اعتقد ان اللي بيطلب كده من خطيبته يبقى مش بيحيها بجد 
لان اللي بيحب انسان بيحب شخصيته اولا و مش بيبقى المظهر الخارجي مهم لانه بيبقى شايف الانسانه دي جميله و بتبقى عجباه زي ما هي لكن اللي بيهتم بالمظهر اوي زي ما حكيتي  يبقى مش بيحب بجد
و ميرسي اوي على الموضوع الجامد يا فينا
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 أغسطس 2008)

طيب وليه مانقولش انى هوه عايزها تبقى اجمل واجمل 
وفى الاخر هوه بياخد رأيها 
ولو ماوفقتش المفروض انوا مايغصبش عليها 
مرسىىىىىىىىى يانفين على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## maryem66 (30 أغسطس 2008)

كلامك صح الانسان الا يبص للمظاهر بس هيبقا عمرة ما هيشوف الا جوة الانسانة الا يرتبط بها يعنى هيشوف العيوب بس من وجهة نظرة ومش هيشوف جمالة الحقيقى
ميرسى على الموضوع


----------



## Esther (30 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسى جدا جدا يا نوفا على الموضوع الرائع ده
عاشت ايديك يا سكره
وفعلا الواحد بيشوف من الحاجات ديه كتيييييير​


----------



## سيزار (30 أغسطس 2008)

هههههههههههههههههه

قشـــــــــــــــــــــــــطه

الخلاصه فى كلمتين

زى ما فى رجاله تراليلى    فى بنات   برضه تراليلى 

وكل سنه وانتم طيبين​
شكرا نيفيفن طبعا هتحبى تفسير وانا جاهز


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 أغسطس 2008)

veronika قال:


> *انا اعتقد ان اللي بيطلب كده من خطيبته يبقى مش بيحيها بجد ​*
> *لان اللي بيحب انسان بيحب شخصيته اولا و مش بيبقى المظهر الخارجي مهم لانه بيبقى شايف الانسانه دي جميله و بتبقى عجباه زي ما هي لكن اللي بيهتم بالمظهر اوي زي ما حكيتي يبقى مش بيحب بجد*
> *و ميرسي اوي على الموضوع الجامد يا فينا*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


 

*فعلا يا فيرونيكا كلامك صح وجميل جدا*
*هو بينسي انها مهما كانت جميله فالشكل الخارجي هيجي اليوم اللي لابد يتغير فيه*
*لكن الروح والجوهر هما اللي هيبقوا زي ما هما بدون تغيير*
*لس نقول ايه عقول فاضيه بقي*
*هههههههههههههههه*
*وميرسي يا قمره علي مشاركتك الرائعه*​ربنا يباركك


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 أغسطس 2008)

kokoman قال:


> طيب وليه مانقولش انى هوه عايزها تبقى اجمل واجمل
> 
> وفى الاخر هوه بياخد رأيها
> ولو ماوفقتش المفروض انوا مايغصبش عليها
> ...


 

*يا بني اجمل ايه دي خلقه ربنا*
*ليه هو عايز يغير فيها وهي تقبله علي شكله وكل حاجه فيه*

*صدقني يا كوكو مان  الجوازه كانت ها تنتهي بسبب التافه دي*
*بس ربنا سترها*

*وميرسي علي مشاركتك*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 أغسطس 2008)

maryem66 قال:


> كلامك صح الانسان الا يبص للمظاهر بس هيبقا عمرة ما هيشوف الا جوة الانسانة الا يرتبط بها يعنى هيشوف العيوب بس من وجهة نظرة ومش هيشوف جمالة الحقيقى
> ميرسى على الموضوع


 

*الله كلامك جميل جدا يا قمره*
*فعلا دا اللي هيحصل وهايفضل عايش في عذاب طول عمره*
*وهي كمان هتتعب قوي معاه*
*وربنا يباركك يا قمر*
*وميرسي علي مشاركتك الجميله*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 أغسطس 2008)

esther قال:


> ميرسى جدا جدا يا نوفا على الموضوع الرائع ده​
> عاشت ايديك يا سكره
> 
> وفعلا الواحد بيشوف من الحاجات ديه كتيييييير​


 

*ميرسي يا استر علي مشاركتك الجميله*
*وربنا يبارك حياتك يا قمره*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 أغسطس 2008)

سيزار قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> قشـــــــــــــــــــــــــطه​
> الخلاصه فى كلمتين​
> ...


 
*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*قشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــطه *
*بس انت غاوي تعب يعني*
*ليه ما فسرتش كلامك *
*طبعا هاستني التفسير*
*وميرسي علي مشاركتك يا باشا*​


----------



## milad hanna (31 أغسطس 2008)

و لا تكن زينتكن الزينة الخارجية من ضفر الشعر والتحلى بالذهب ولبس الثياب بل انسان القلب الخفى فى العديمة الفساد زينة الوح الوديع الهادى الذى هو قدام الله كثير الثمن  (1 بط 3 :3 ) اتكلم فى هذا الموضوع بصفتى اب وليس شاب انه ليس من حق الشاب ان يطلب من خطيبته مثل هذه الامور مادامت فى بيت ابيها  وليس هذه الامور هى التى تصنع السعادة الزوجية فلننظر ما يقوله الوحى الالهى على فم القديس بطرس وما فيش داعى ان نقارن من نتزوجهم بمن يظهرون فى الاعلانات التليفزيونية  فهؤلاء شيىء والواقع شيىء اخر  وارجو ان تكون اضافتى رد على هذا التساؤل


----------



## jesus.my.life (31 أغسطس 2008)

احب اقول حاجة ان لو هيا بتحبنى وانا بحبها
عمرى ما هطلب منها انها تغير حاجة لاننا لما بنحب بنحب الانسان على طبيعته وعلى الشكل الى حبيناه بيه
احنا ممكن نبديله بعض الاقتراحات لتحسين الشكل ولكن ليس بصوه امر
يعنى انا اقوله يبقى احسن لو عملت كذا وكذا لكن ما اقولك هتعمل دة غصب عنك


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 أغسطس 2008)

milad hanna قال:


> و لا تكن زينتكن الزينة الخارجية من ضفر الشعر والتحلى بالذهب ولبس الثياب بل انسان القلب الخفى فى العديمة الفساد زينة الوح الوديع الهادى الذى هو قدام الله كثير الثمن (1 بط 3 :3 ) اتكلم فى هذا الموضوع بصفتى اب وليس شاب انه ليس من حق الشاب ان يطلب من خطيبته مثل هذه الامور مادامت فى بيت ابيها وليس هذه الامور هى التى تصنع السعادة الزوجية فلننظر ما يقوله الوحى الالهى على فم القديس بطرس وما فيش داعى ان نقارن من نتزوجهم بمن يظهرون فى الاعلانات التليفزيونية فهؤلاء شيىء والواقع شيىء اخر وارجو ان تكون اضافتى رد على هذا التساؤل


 

*مشاركتك فعلا واضحه جدا يا استاذ ميلاد*
*وفعلا ردك مظبوط جدا كتير من الشباب بيتمنوا ان خطبيتهم تكون زي فتيات الاعلانات التليفزيونيه*
*شئ بجد فظيع*
*لما الانسان يرفض الشكل اللي خلقه ربنا فيه علشان يجمل نفسه بالاجمل*
*وينسوا ان ربنا اكيد كان قادر يخلي كل الناس في شكل احسن بس هو ليه حكمه في كدا ...*
*ياريت  الشاب اللي بيفكر بالعقل دا*
*اسئل نفسك سؤال واحد ليه هي وافقت عليك بكل صفاتك وشكلك زي ما انت بدون ما تتطلب اي تغير فيك ؟*


*وميرسي يا استاذ ميلاد علي مشاركتك الرائعه*
*وربنا يبارك حياتك يا استاذي*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 أغسطس 2008)

شادى ميلاد قال:


> احب اقول حاجة ان لو هيا بتحبنى وانا بحبها
> عمرى ما هطلب منها انها تغير حاجة لاننا لما بنحب بنحب الانسان على طبيعته وعلى الشكل الى حبيناه بيه
> احنا ممكن نبديله بعض الاقتراحات لتحسين الشكل ولكن ليس بصوه امر
> يعنى انا اقوله يبقى احسن لو عملت كذا وكذا لكن ما اقولك هتعمل دة غصب عنك


 


*اهلا اهلا يا شادي منور المنتدي*
*بما انك عضو جديد واخ لصديقنا كلنا فادي ( احلي ديانه )*
*احب ارحب بيك الاول ويارب تكون مبسوط معانا في المنتدي*



*نيجي بقي لمشاركتك*
*فعلا عندك حق الحب بيمحي كل العيوب *
*بس لو الموضوع كان في تعديل بسيط بدون ادخال العمليات فيه*
*لكن دا طالب انها تعمل عمليه حتي ولو بسيطه *
*ليه خطبها من الاول ووافق عليها ؟*

*وميرسي علي مشاركتك الجميله*​


----------



## ناريمان (31 أغسطس 2008)

*الانسان اللي بيحب حب حقيقي وصادق مش ممكن يطلب كده 

الحب اسمى واعظم من كده والانسان لما بيحب بيحب الروح الشكل مش بيهمه بيقبله زى ما هو لانه بيحب 

الروح  وكمان عارف ان الجمال ده هيجى يوم وهيتغير  الجمال مش بيدوم الروح بس هى اللي هتكون موجودة 

الانسان اللي بيفكر بالطريقة ديه يبقي تافه ومينفعش يتحمل مسئولية ربنا يرحمنا 

ميرسي بجد علي الموضوع المهم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## fns (31 أغسطس 2008)

على قد ما الموضوع جاد
الا مقدرتش امسك نفسى انى اضحك
الامثلة اللى انتى وضعاها نيفين بجد تضحك
والمثال اللى عجبنى اكتر مثال الشاب اللى خطب الفتاة وقبل الجواز قالها اعملى عملية واخلعى النظارة وركبى عدسات .... هو عموما يعتبر غبى علشان يقول كده بس ليه احنا منقولشى انه شايف خطيبته بالعدسات اتكون اجمل بكتير من النظارة وهو علشان بيحبها وعاوزها تكون اجمل واحدة فى الدنيا قالها تعمل كده....هو عموما فى شاب لما بتطلب من خطيبته او مراته انها تعمل حاجة فى شكلها فى جسمها فى مظهرها الخارجى ده بيبقى بدافع الحب برضه بيبقى عاوزها تكون اجمل واحدة فى الدنيا مش علشان هو بيهتم بالمظهر وفى شباب تانية بتهتم بالمظهر مش عاوز يبقى مش فى اى مكان مع خطيبته وحد يتريق عليه ولا يقوله خطيبتك مش حلوة
هو عموما نيفين صوابعك مش زى بعضها واكيد اى شاب لما بيطلب من خطيبته تعمل كذا بيبقى ليه الاسباب اللى تدفعه انه يخليها تعمل الشى هذا
متاسف على الاطالة نيفين 
وشكرا على الموضوع الحلو ده
ربنا يباركك اختى


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 أغسطس 2008)

ناريمان قال:


> *الانسان اللي بيحب حب حقيقي وصادق مش ممكن يطلب كده *
> 
> *الحب اسمى واعظم من كده والانسان لما بيحب بيحب الروح الشكل مش بيهمه بيقبله زى ما هو لانه بيحب *
> 
> ...


 
*ميرسي يا ناريمان علي مشاركتك الجميله والرائعه*
*بجد كلامك كله جميل قوووووووووووووي ومظبوط*
*ياريت الكل يفهم معني الحب صح*

*ربنا يباركك يا قمر*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 أغسطس 2008)

fns قال:


> على قد ما الموضوع جاد
> الا مقدرتش امسك نفسى انى اضحك
> الامثلة اللى انتى وضعاها نيفين بجد تضحك
> والمثال اللى عجبنى اكتر مثال الشاب اللى خطب الفتاة وقبل الجواز قالها اعملى عملية واخلعى النظارة وركبى عدسات .... هو عموما يعتبر غبى علشان يقول كده بس ليه احنا منقولشى انه شايف خطيبته بالعدسات اتكون اجمل بكتير من النظارة وهو علشان بيحبها وعاوزها تكون اجمل واحدة فى الدنيا قالها تعمل كده....هو عموما فى شاب لما بتطلب من خطيبته او مراته انها تعمل حاجة فى شكلها فى جسمها فى مظهرها الخارجى ده بيبقى بدافع الحب برضه بيبقى عاوزها تكون اجمل واحدة فى الدنيا مش علشان هو بيهتم بالمظهر وفى شباب تانية بتهتم بالمظهر مش عاوز يبقى مش فى اى مكان مع خطيبته وحد يتريق عليه ولا يقوله خطيبتك مش حلوة
> ...


 

*مفيش اطاله يا كيرو*
*وفعلا ردك مقنع بس دا لو كان مبني علي حب*
*القصه الاولي*
*هو واحد عنده 50 سنه تقريبا وعنده طفلين بس المدام توفي حب تيجوز*
*اختار واحده وهي عندها 30 سنه يعني مش حب*
*علشان كدا هي رفضه اي تغيير في شكلها*
*وبصراحه عندها حق*
*هي قالت انه شافها علي كدا ووافق عليها واتقدم وحدد الجواز*
*ليه جاي دلوقتي ويطلب تغيير مش هتنفذ*

*القصه التانيه علي حب*
*بس طلبه صعب لانها جربت كل حاجه لدرجه انها تعبت من كتير الكلام في الموضوع دا*

*يبقي فين الحب اللي بتقول عليه دا يا كيرو*
*وميرسي علي مشاركتك*​


----------



## fns (31 أغسطس 2008)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> *مفيش اطاله يا كيرو*
> *وفعلا ردك مقنع بس دا لو كان مبني علي حب*
> *القصه الاولي*
> *هو واحد عنده 50 سنه تقريبا وعنده طفلين بس المدام توفي حب تيجوز*
> ...



انتى كلامك صح نيفين لو طلب منها شى وعلى حب لازم نعذرة ولكن لو طلب منها شى ومش بدافع الحب يبقى ملهوش عذر 
انا عموما راى فى الشاب اللى بيفكر فى المظهر انه انسان تافه هو ياخد واحدة شكلها مقبول احسن وتكون محترمة احسن ما تكون شكلها حلو قوى وتتعبه معاه
الجواز عندنا مرة واحدة اما تبقى سعيد طول عمرك اما تبقى حزين طول عمرك مفيش وسط بينهم
شكرا تانى مرة نيفين على الموضوع الجميل
ربنا يباركك اختى


----------



## نيفين ثروت (31 أغسطس 2008)

توامى الجميل
انا جيت اخيرا
و احب اشكرك على موضوعك اللذيذ
و اقولك ان حزب الغلاسه كله وحشنى
ربنا يخليكوا ليا يا رب​


----------



## tete99 (1 سبتمبر 2008)

انا لو مكانها انا الي هديلو القلم و ارميلو الدبلة في وشو
مين دا عشان يتحك في
بس لو بحبو مش هيعمل كدة اكيد


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 سبتمبر 2008)

fns قال:


> انتى كلامك صح نيفين لو طلب منها شى وعلى حب لازم نعذرة ولكن لو طلب منها شى ومش بدافع الحب يبقى ملهوش عذر
> انا عموما راى فى الشاب اللى بيفكر فى المظهر انه انسان تافه هو ياخد واحدة شكلها مقبول احسن وتكون محترمة احسن ما تكون شكلها حلو قوى وتتعبه معاه
> الجواز عندنا مرة واحدة اما تبقى سعيد طول عمرك اما تبقى حزين طول عمرك مفيش وسط بينهم
> شكرا تانى مرة نيفين على الموضوع الجميل
> ربنا يباركك اختى


 

*اشكرك علي اهتمامك بالرد يا كيرو*
*وفعلا انت عندك حق *
*احنا الجواز عندنا مره واحده لازم اختيارنا يكون صح*
*لاكون سعيده لاكون حزين طول عمري*
*والسبب اني اختارت شكل خارجي مش جوهري*

*ميرسي يا كيرو بجد رايك جميل *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 سبتمبر 2008)

نيفين ثروت قال:


> توامى الجميل​
> انا جيت اخيرا
> و احب اشكرك على موضوعك اللذيذ
> و اقولك ان حزب الغلاسه كله وحشنى
> ...



*توام روحي واحشتيني كتيررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر*
*انتي نورتي يا قلبي*
*والحزب منتظرك بفارغ الصبر ومنتظر مشاركتك ترجع تاني ليه*
*يالا بقي هاستني مشاركتك من جديد *
*وكتاباتك ومواضيعك الروعه عايزها تملي المنتدي من تاني*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 سبتمبر 2008)

tete99 قال:


> انا لو مكانها انا الي هديلو القلم و ارميلو الدبلة في وشو
> مين دا عشان يتحك في
> بس لو بحبو مش هيعمل كدة اكيد


 

*ميرسي يا قمر علي مشاركتك ورايك*
*طبعا لان الحب بيتغاطي عن كل شئ طبعا دا الحب الحقيقي الصادق*​


----------



## Rosetta (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*طبعا دا ابدا مش من حق اي شب!!و انا برأيي ان الشب ليه عايز يغير دي الصفات في خطيبته..ليه ما يروح يفصل بنت على مزاجه و بعدين يخطبها!!!هيك بيكون احسن ليه!!!*


----------



## مينا 188 (5 سبتمبر 2008)

طبعا مش معاه حق 
وكمان مش من حقه اصلا
ولكن مش بس الولاد بعملوا كده 
فى بنات كمان بتطلب من الشباب جاجات زى دى 
عشان ما نظلمش الاولاد بس 
ممكن نقول الشباب كلهم مش الولاد بس 
شكرا نيفين


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 سبتمبر 2008)

red rose88 قال:


> *طبعا دا ابدا مش من حق اي شب!!و انا برأيي ان الشب ليه عايز يغير دي الصفات في خطيبته..ليه ما يروح يفصل بنت على مزاجه و بعدين يخطبها!!!هيك بيكون احسن ليه!!!*


 


*ههههههههههههه*
*تصدقي فكره *
*يالا يا شباب نصيحه ببلاش اهي*
*ميرسي يا قمره علي مشاركتك*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 سبتمبر 2008)

مينا 188 قال:


> طبعا مش معاه حق
> وكمان مش من حقه اصلا
> ولكن مش بس الولاد بعملوا كده
> فى بنات كمان بتطلب من الشباب جاجات زى دى
> ...


 
*يا مينا انا قولت اللي شوفته وسمعته*
*بس ما اعتقدش انه في شباب ممكن تقبل ان بنت تقولهم*
*اعملوا عمليه *
*اكيد اقل رد هيقولها انا كدا عاجبك عاجبك مش عاجبك خلاص*
*ويسيبها ويمشي *
*دا مش بيقبل انها تقوله بطل مثلا السجائر لو بيشربها*
*وبتكون خايفه عليه*
*يرد ويقولها انا كدا اتعودت علي كدا*​ 
*علي العموم ربنا يرحمنا العقول دي*
*وميرسي علي مشاركتك*​


----------



## dodi lover (13 سبتمبر 2008)

دووووول شباب مش مظبوطين


ميرسى على الموضوع نيفين​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*من امتى كان الحب بشروووط فى الشكل بالعكس الحب الحقيقى مبيهتمش بالحاجات دى ومبيشوفش اى عيووب ..ودايما الانسان بيشوف الانسان اللى بيحبه رائع وجميل مهما كانت حقيقته وحتى لو سمع عن العيوب دى من اى من المحيطين بيرفض انه يشوفها .. ميرررسى يا نوفا على الموضوع وربنا معاكى يا قمرررر​*.


----------



## SALVATION (16 سبتمبر 2008)

_يا جماعه مش كل الشباب بيفكرو بفكر واحد
الشاب اللى بيطلب التغير ده وبيصمم عليه ده بيكون عايز يفرض سيطرته مش اكتر لكن لو نظرنا نظره عقلانيه وحقيقى فى حاجه هيه بتعملها مش بتعجبه بيحاول يفهمها ورد فعلها على الاخرين وعليه وهيه لو استوعبة خير وبركه مش عايز او مش عجبها خلاص انا اخترت ومينفعش افرض سيطرتى على حد قبلت انو يكمل معايه الطريق 
مش كل الشباب ولاا كل البنات
مشكوره كتييييييير على الموضوع​_


----------



## viviane tarek (17 سبتمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههه
انى عرفة انا بتحك على اية 
انة حصل معاية شىء ذى دة
كان فى واحد متقدملى وطلب منى اعمل رجيم(لانى مليانة شوية)
فرضيت على طول وقلتلة انا كدة ومش هتغير 

اليدحك اكتر ان ولدتى لما عرفت الموضوع دة 
اخدتها قعضة سبتة يعنى قالتلى لازم تخسى علىشان مفيش حد هيجوزك وانى تخينة
قلت لها 
          اليتجوزنى لازم ياخدنى كلى على بعضى 
          يعنى شخصيتى اولا  مش هتزوج واحد عاوز وحدة ديكور

وللعلم جالى زوجى الحبنى وانا كدة والحمد للله بيموت فية كدة
خلاصت القول البيحب بجد مبتفرق معاة الشكل طول مالطباع جميلة
وعلى راىء المثل
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
(مراية الحب عمية---القرد فى عين امة غزال---وحبيبك يبلعلك الظلط)
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا" على الموضوع الجميل دة 
شكرا" لتعب محبتك يا نيفى


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 سبتمبر 2008)

dodi lover قال:


> دووووول شباب مش مظبوطين​
> 
> 
> 
> ميرسى على الموضوع نيفين​


 

*فعلا يا خالد انت صح*
*وربنا يرحمهم ويشفيهم دا مرض بجد*
*وميرسي علي مشاركتك*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 سبتمبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *من امتى كان الحب بشروووط فى الشكل بالعكس الحب الحقيقى مبيهتمش بالحاجات دى ومبيشوفش اى عيووب ..ودايما الانسان بيشوف الانسان اللى بيحبه رائع وجميل مهما كانت حقيقته وحتى لو سمع عن العيوب دى من اى من المحيطين بيرفض انه يشوفها .. ميرررسى يا نوفا على الموضوع وربنا معاكى يا قمرررر​*.


 

*فعلا يا دونا انتي صح *
*دا الحب الحقيقي المبني علي الجوهر الداخلي للانسان*
*لكن الشباب اللي بيعملوا كدا كل همهم المظهر الخارجي قبل الداخلي*
*ودا بيكون حب سطحي مسيره في النهايه الفشل*
*ميرسي يا مشرفتنا الجميله علي مشاركتك*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 سبتمبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _يا جماعه مش كل الشباب بيفكرو بفكر واحد​
> الشاب اللى بيطلب التغير ده وبيصمم عليه ده بيكون عايز يفرض سيطرته مش اكتر لكن لو نظرنا نظره عقلانيه وحقيقى فى حاجه هيه بتعملها مش بتعجبه بيحاول يفهمها ورد فعلها على الاخرين وعليه وهيه لو استوعبة خير وبركه مش عايز او مش عجبها خلاص انا اخترت ومينفعش افرض سيطرتى على حد قبلت انو يكمل معايه الطريق
> مش كل الشباب ولاا كل البنات
> 
> مشكوره كتييييييير على الموضوع​_


 

*طبعا يا توني مش كل الشباب*
*وانا معاك لما يكون في شئ في تصرفاتهم مش صح وهو حب يغيره*
*لكن لما التغيير يكون في الشكل اللي خلقه ربنا *
*اعتقد ان دا مش من حقه نهائي ولا ايه*
*وميرسي جدا علي مشاركتك*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 سبتمبر 2008)

viviane tarek قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> انى عرفة انا بتحك على اية
> انة حصل معاية شىء ذى دة
> كان فى واحد متقدملى وطلب منى اعمل رجيم(لانى مليانة شوية)
> ...


 

ميرسي علي مشاركتك الجميله بجد
فعلا انتي عندك حق
اللي بيحب بيشوف اللي بيحبه اجمل انسان في الكون بجوهره مش مظهره بس
وربنا يسعدكم ويبارك حياتكم​


----------



## ava bishoy son (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*++هو المفروض انة شافها من الاول زى ما حضرتك قلتى 

++يعنى المفروض انة اختارها على اساس انها الافضل فى راية 

++يبقى مش من حقة يطلب تغيير حاجة زى كدة 

++ولكن ان كان فى حاجة كانت البنت عليها من البداية وهو على اساسها اختارها وفجاة غيرتها يعنى مثلا كان لبسها كويس ومحتشم وفجاة بدات تغير من لبسها ودة يتعارض مع مبادئ خطيبها .......يبقى من حقة التدخل

++يعنى المفروض على الراجل انة يدخل فى حدود معينة ميكنش سجن متنقل معاها 

++شكرا على الموضوع ​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 سبتمبر 2008)

abanoubchrist قال:


> *++هو المفروض انة شافها من الاول زى ما حضرتك قلتى ​*
> 
> *++يعنى المفروض انة اختارها على اساس انها الافضل فى راية *​
> *++يبقى مش من حقة يطلب تغيير حاجة زى كدة *​
> ...


 

*انت عندك حق يا ابانوب في كلامك*
*بس هو اختارها بشكلها دا من الاول*
*يبقي مالهوش حق التغير*
*لكن لو زي ما انت قولت لو شاف ان لبسها مش كويس او اي شئ غير متعلق بالخلقه اللي ربنا خلقها بيها*
*فدا من حقه انه يطلب تغيرها طبعا*

*وميرسي علي مشاركتك*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 سبتمبر 2008)

لما الشاب يطلب من البنت تغير حاجات كتير مش عجباه حبها وخطبها ليه من الاول
المفروض انه حبها زى ماهى كده وعجباه ايا كان شكلها  طالما حبها وعجبته وخطبها
اعتقد ده ساعتها هيبقا تحكم مش حب
ميرسى يا نفين على الموضوع الحلو ده​


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 سبتمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> لما الشاب يطلب من البنت تغير حاجات كتير مش عجباه حبها وخطبها ليه من الاول​
> المفروض انه حبها زى ماهى كده وعجباه ايا كان شكلها طالما حبها وعجبته وخطبها
> اعتقد ده ساعتها هيبقا تحكم مش حب
> 
> ميرسى يا نفين على الموضوع الحلو ده​


 

*ميرسي يا جميل علي مشاركتك الرائعه*
*فعلا انتي عندك حق*
*دا يبقي حب السيطرة*
*وربنا يبعدنا عنه*
*نورتي يا قمره الموضوع*​


----------



## go love (26 سبتمبر 2008)

الاول طبعا احب احيكى اوى على الموضوع الخطير جدا دة
للاسف انا قريت كتير من الردود حتى الموضوع نفسة كان بيحمل معنا الرفض لفكرة التغير من الطرف الاخر
الاول انا مش هنكر انى  انا اتفجئت من طلب التغير بعملية جراحية اكيد دة مرفوض وغريب وامر مريب  كمان 
بس عمتن اى انسان بيحب عايز حبيبة فى اجمل واحلى واروع صورة يكون فيها  فوق جمال البشر كلهم سوء
نظرة الولد للبنت
او 
البنت للولد
كل طرف عايز يشوف الاخر واللي هيكون شريك لحياتة فى اجمل واحلى صورة
انت كلكم وخدين الموضوع من زويا واحدة بس
ياريت تبص من زاوية الحــــــــــــــــــــــــب
مش اللي بيحب عايز يشوف حبيبة فى احلى صورة ولا انت رايكم اية
عمتن فترة الخطوبة للتعارف مبين الطرفين وكل طرف بيقول هو عايز الاخر بانهى صورة  شكلا......... اسلوبا.........  اخلاقا 
مش بعد ميتجوز يكرها بسبب طول انفها ولا بسبب  طقم سنانها ولا ولا ولا......ودية كلها حجات هى ملهاش زنب فيها
وعمتن اللي بيحب حد عشان يعمل المستحيل والحب بيخلق الانسان من جديد
والاكيد اللي بيحب حد وبيرتبط بي بيحبة على ما هو علية
واللي بيحب حد عشان برضو يتغيــــــــ ــــــــــــ ـــــ ــــــ ــــر

موضوع شائك فعلا لكى تحياتى:big29:
واســــــــــف للاطالة
تقبلى مرورى
go love


----------



## enass (26 سبتمبر 2008)

السؤال لو هي طالبة منو يغير اشي
بغير

اكيد لا لانو راح يقلها انت حبتيني هيك

شو بدنا نعمل يا اختي مجتمعنا مجتمع ذكوري للأسف


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 سبتمبر 2008)

go love قال:


> الاول طبعا احب احيكى اوى على الموضوع الخطير جدا دة
> للاسف انا قريت كتير من الردود حتى الموضوع نفسة كان بيحمل معنا الرفض لفكرة التغير من الطرف الاخر
> الاول انا مش هنكر انى انا اتفجئت من طلب التغير بعملية جراحية اكيد دة مرفوض وغريب وامر مريب كمان
> بس عمتن اى انسان بيحب عايز حبيبة فى اجمل واحلى واروع صورة يكون فيها فوق جمال البشر كلهم سوء
> ...



*انا بشكرك علي رايك يا جو*
*بس لو الحب بيكون بتغير اللي ربنا خلقه *
*اعتقد دا مستحيل يكون حب*
*انا معاك ان اللي بيحب بيحب تكون حبيبته او حبيه اجمل انسان في الوجود*
*بس ما تنساش انه شافها قبل ما يرتبط بيها يعني اقتنع بيها وبشكلها*
*وبعد الخطوبه يججي ويغير اعتقد صعب*

*وبجد بشكرك علي رايك *
*وربنا يباركك*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 سبتمبر 2008)

enass قال:


> السؤال لو هي طالبة منو يغير اشي
> بغير
> 
> اكيد لا لانو راح يقلها انت حبتيني هيك
> ...


 
*عندك حق يا ايناس فعلا*
*وميرسي يا جميل علي مشاركتك الرائعه*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------

